
Google CEO to rebut privacy, bias criticisms before Congress - tareqak
https://www.axios.com/google-ceo-sundar-pichai-testimony-congress-213eb7dc-aeb0-4b47-bc97-458b3e550424.html
======
tareqak
Pichai's written testimony [PDF]: [https://judiciary.house.gov/wp-
content/uploads/2018/11/Picha...](https://judiciary.house.gov/wp-
content/uploads/2018/11/Pichai-Testimony.pdf)

